# spiders on drugs



## Harpo (Jan 23, 2007)

YouTube - The Effect of Drugs on The Common Wood Spider

very funny!


----------



## j d worthington (Jan 23, 2007)

And I thought what Tim Leary had done to those poor spiders was bad! 

Um, was it my imagination, or did the end credits actually have a "Church of Christ" cell in them?

EDIT: Nope. It's there. "First Church of Christ -- Filmmaker". Oooookaaayyy


----------



## BookStop (Jan 23, 2007)

That was a good one - I loved the spider with the wee gun.


----------



## HoopyFrood (Jan 23, 2007)

Haha, it started off almost believable and then just digressed into...madness...very funny


----------



## SpaceShip (Jan 25, 2007)

j. d. worthington said:


> And I thought what Tim Leary had done to those poor spiders was bad!
> 
> Um, was it my imagination, or did the end credits actually have a "Church of Christ" cell in them?
> 
> EDIT: Nope. It's there. "First Church of Christ -- Filmmaker". Oooookaaayyy


Glad you noticed that too - thought I'd gone loopy!


----------



## Joel007 (Jan 25, 2007)

I was a bit suspicious at the hammock part  it was cool.


----------



## Harpo (Jan 2, 2008)

*revives thread for the benefit of those who haven't seen this clip*


----------



## Lenny (Jan 2, 2008)

And here's a link to the video, the original one having been taken down:

YouTube - Spiders On Drugs


----------



## Fake Vencar (Jan 2, 2008)

Video doesn't work for me because of a copyright claim. By a guy named apeman888

ah, thanks Lenny


----------



## Harpo (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Lenny! I forgot to check


----------



## The Ace (Jan 2, 2008)

So please don't give drugs to Freda.


----------

